# Killed All My Giants In The 750!



## Stick




----------



## Stick

21 fish in all, all not pictured cause the biggest one was stil breathing when i got home so he was in a hospital tank when these pics were taken and 2 of the cariba were stuck under a rock and i didnt find them til the next day. final stats. 
9 pirayas- 16", 15 1/2", [email protected] 14 1/2", [email protected] 13 1/2",13", 12 1/2" and 8 1/2"
9 cariba- 14", 13 1/2", 12 1/2" and the rest between 9 1/2" and 8 1/2"
2 ternetzi- 13" and 11 1/2"
1 red- 11"
this piraya wouldve been 12 yrs in april. Got him and the 15 1/2" when my daughter was born.


----------



## Stick

a few pics from September 2012. Last ones I have of them


----------



## limpet

Man, that's heartbreaking. What happened?

I lost mine three years ago, four 12-14" caribes. Bacterial infections, all died in three days.


----------



## Ægir

That sucks man... what an awesome collection it was.

As asked above, any ideas what the hell caused this to happen?


----------



## Stick

Thats the worst part. Its totally my fault. I have the tank set up where I just open a couple of valves and the water drains from the bottom and open a couple more and the water fills back up from the top. Thats how I clean it. The only problem is that it fills a little faster than it drains so I usually let it drain for about 5 min. before I turn the water on to start filling it. Leave them both open for about 15 min, tank is full, done cleaning. Saturday I had a little time to kill before my girlfriend picked me up to go to a christmas party so i decided to clean my tank while I was cleaning my basement. I was talking on the phone while I was cleaning and my girlfriend showed up before I started filling it. With everything going on I completely forgot I was draining the tank. Got my things together and left. When we left the party 4 hours later it hit me that I never shut the valves off before I left. That was the longest half hour car ride of my life. Got home and the tank was empty with all the fish laying dead on the gravel except the biggest piraya. his gills were still moving. I pulled him out and put him in a 20g with 2 powerheads and oxygen running. Needless to say he didnt make it either. I have no one to blame but myself. Thats what makes me so sick. There will be adjustments made before I restock the tank so this never happens again


----------



## Ægir

Bummer deal man... I have done that a few times, but luckily (if you can say that haha) on the filling part

You should look into getting a controller like the Reefkeeper Elite (or even lite) or Neptune Apex... I use them on the bigger SW builds I have done and they are freaking awesome not just in preventing things like that, but also sending you a text message or email long before it becomes a problem.

If you want to send me a pm and chat about it, I am willing to help out.


----------



## BRUNER247

DDamn! I was just thinking a couple weeks ago its about time for your once a year update. Definitely NOT the update I wanted to see.


----------



## limpet

I've done the same thing, but on a much smaller scale. It pays to stay awake when doing water changes.


----------



## rhom15

man that sucks







is the tank up and running again


----------



## Brace

Sorry for your loss man! What a shoal!


----------



## Stick

thanks guys. Its gonna be a while before the tank is running again. I have some revamping to do and also expecting a baby in the next couple weeks so the tank is getting put on the back burner for a while. Hopefully have the tank running in the next couple months again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## picchius

What a shame................I'm so sorry........!


----------



## rhom15

good luck on the little one







and keep us posted on the tank


----------



## bernokarl

I almost started crying reading this


----------



## rhom15

any news on the tank been a long time


----------



## robert69

Sorry : (


----------



## scent troll

Stick said:


> Thats the worst part. Its totally my fault. I have the tank set up where I just open a couple of valves and the water drains from the bottom and open a couple more and the water fills back up from the top. Thats how I clean it. The only problem is that it fills a little faster than it drains so I usually let it drain for about 5 min. before I turn the water on to start filling it. Leave them both open for about 15 min, tank is full, done cleaning. Saturday I had a little time to kill before my girlfriend picked me up to go to a christmas party so i decided to clean my tank while I was cleaning my basement. I was talking on the phone while I was cleaning and my girlfriend showed up before I started filling it. With everything going on I completely forgot I was draining the tank. Got my things together and left. When we left the party 4 hours later it hit me that I never shut the valves off before I left. That was the longest half hour car ride of my life. Got home and the tank was empty with all the fish laying dead on the gravel except the biggest piraya. his gills were still moving. I pulled him out and put him in a 20g with 2 powerheads and oxygen running. Needless to say he didnt make it either. I have no one to blame but myself. Thats what makes me so sick. There will be adjustments made before I restock the tank so this never happens again


oh my god man this broke my heart









how f*cking panicked you must have been praying for a miracle that never happened









what a great collection of piranha! you can tell you loved these fish! my condolences brother. mistakes happen to the best of us


----------



## wizardslovak1

o s***T ... well humans are learning on their own mistakes... sorry for loss -looks like nice shoal


----------



## Dairy Whip

Sorry to hear man! thats the wildest setup I've seen.


----------

